# How do you guys deal with a hairpin across two pages in Sib?



## RiffWraith (Feb 7, 2015)

Is this ok, or should I be doing something else?


----------



## The Darris (Feb 7, 2015)

I typically go to panorama view (in view tab) and stuff like that will get stretch over to the next page when you go back to page edit. Also, you can adjust how many measures appear on each page by going to:


Layout> Auto Breaks (under the breaks section) > Define the parameters needed. I like to have system breaks set to every 4 bars when I work with large scores. That is just me though.

Best,

Chris


----------



## jaeroe (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there a reason you have 6 beats in that measure (the one with the roll)? it says 4/4.

for simplicity's sake, i would put the hit on the same system with the roll. then the player has a measure to deal with the page turn if the part has anything in the next bar.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 7, 2015)

The Darris @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> I typically go to panorama view (in view tab) and stuff like that will get stretch over to the next page when you go back to page edit. Also, you can adjust how many measures appear on each page by going to:
> 
> 
> Layout> Auto Breaks (under the breaks section) > Define the parameters needed. I like to have system breaks set to every 4 bars when I work with large scores. That is just me though.
> ...



Cool tip - thanks.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 7, 2015)

jaeroe @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> Is there a reason you have 6 beats in that measure (the one with the roll)? it says 4/4.
> 
> for simplicity's sake, i would put the hit on the same system with the roll. then the player has a measure to deal with the page turn if the part has anything in the next bar.



I don't have 6 beats in that measure (the one with the roll). I edited the jpg so the forum page wouldn't get wacky.

So you would put the hit at the end of the preceding measure? Doesn't that mean the player is going to play the last note BEFORE the downbeat of the next measure?


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 7, 2015)

I think that if you don't want the player to play on the downbeat, allowing the apex of the crescendoed roll to happen on beat 1, you'd remove the downbeat note, just showing the player the note length of the roll with a hairpin. If you wanted the player to play on the downbeat, I think it's fine the way it is or you could probably tie the roll to the downbeat note (depending on how you want the roll release to be).

Chris Harris probably knows better than I do though.


----------



## jaeroe (Feb 7, 2015)

RiffWraith @ Sat Feb 07 said:


> jaeroe @ Sun Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason you have 6 beats in that measure (the one with the roll)? it says 4/4.
> ...



looks like a whole rest with a half note for the roll (6 beats)

re the layout - i didn't mean move the hit. i was saying just adjust the layout so you put the two measures on the same system. avoid splitting that on a page turn.


----------



## bryla (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeff, check how many layers you've got going in the first bar. Since this is a score, I wouldn't mind the hit on a separate page and neither if the player had it on two opposing pages.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 8, 2015)

I see what jaeroe is saying.....because your whole rest didn't become a half note rest and relocate towards the front of the bar. In the second bar, the half jote rest covers counts 3 and 4 and properly relocated to the back portion of the bar.


----------



## snattack (Feb 8, 2015)

1. Yes that is OK. No, it's not necessary to stretch it out to the next page. 

2. In percussion you generally never use note values shorter than necessary to show how long a note will l.v. You've written a 16:th note on the first beat, that will be confusing. In 4/4, write a quarter with a stacc. on top and (mute) in text if you want the Timpanist to mute it instantly.

3. 6 beats in a 4/4 measure, why?


----------



## SillyMidOn (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi

If you need to ever stretch a hairpin over a page break (and I don't think it's necessary here) simply select the first bar of the two (say on page one), hold down shift, then select the following bar on the next page (say page 2) - they should now be selected, which you can see as they will be inside a blue box/highlighted blue.

Then hit "H" or "Shift H" (depending on what type of hairpin you are looking for), and you have a hairpin over two pages, and you can still resize them to your specific needs.

Hope that helps


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks again guys. 



jaeroe @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> looks like a whole rest with a half note for the roll (6 beats)





snattack @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> 6 beats in a 4/4 measure, why?



It's not six beats!!!!!!! :lol: - check out my previous post.

Cheers.


----------



## almound (Sep 1, 2015)

I just keep hitting the space bar to extend the hairpin and it rolls over to the next page. (Sibelius 7.5.1) The position of that part of the hairpin that is on the next page may be a little off, but i just select it and nudging it with the up/down arrow keys.


----------

